
Saline nasal irrigation and gargling for the common cold (2019) - ludwigvan
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-018-37703-3
======
pdm55
"A church in South Korea sprayed salt water inside the mouths of followers out
of a false belief it would help prevent the spread of the coronavirus, but by
using the same spray bottle without disinfecting the nozzle, it resulted in 46
church-goers infected, authorities said on Monday."

[https://www.scmp.com/week-asia/health-
environment/article/30...](https://www.scmp.com/week-asia/health-
environment/article/3075421/coronavirus-salt-water-spray-infects-46-church-
goers)

~~~
ludwigvan
Yes, but the reason it did not work is different:

"they put the nozzle of the spray bottle inside the mouth of a follower who
was later confirmed as a patient, before they did likewise for other followers
as well, without disinfecting the sprayer"

------
ludwigvan
Also see
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-018-31936-y](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-018-31936-y)

These articles suggest saline water might actually be effective against
coronaviruses and similar viruses, contrary to what WHO suggests.

